#ubuntuforums 2011-03-14
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: thanks btw
<Bachstelze> yw ;)
<Bachstelze> lawl I have a friend in jp who works as a sysadmin, first thing he said when we asked him about the quake was that his stupid coworkers had used tower-style PCs as server and omitted to attach them, resulting in huge hardware losses
<Bachstelze> it reminded me of http://xkcd.com/705/
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: nice
<rtdp> why it gives error as - Xserver does not support request size
<rtdp> because of this not getting my monitors working correctly
<rtdp> i am using dell inspiron with duel monitors and ATI graphics card
<rtdp> with ubuntu version 10.04
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-16
<s-fox> =)
<s-fox> Back later.
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-17
<aztek> hi....all
<aztek> am new comer here...
<aztek> i have problem in my disk
<aztek> "disk failure in eminent" that is the message in my dekstop
<aztek> any body can help me please
<NexuSix> hello?
<NexuSix> anybody home?
<NexuSix> hello?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-18
<s-fox> =)
<aztek> hi all
<s-fox> hello.
<aztek> do u use ubuntu?
<s-fox> Yes, though not as my main operating system.  I am more commonly found in #!
<aztek> so, what is ur main OS?
<s-fox> #!
<s-fox> aztek,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/ 
<aztek> wht is the superiority use that distro???
<s-fox> aztek,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/about
<s-fox> I use it because of how the performance is on my systems.
<s-fox> It is very quick.
<aztek> am checking it
<s-fox> aztek,  What is your main os? 
<aztek> what is Ubuntu...
<aztek> sorry, i use ubuntu...
<aztek> since 2 month ago..
<s-fox> How are you finding it? :)
<aztek> sorry, litle bit trouble...
<aztek> many people in this forum, but no discussion...
<aztek> y???
<s-fox> Guess nobody has much to say :)
<s-fox> Right starcraftman ? 
<starcraftman> Je suis Napoleon!
 * starcraftman dons hat.
<s-fox> starcraftman,  If I must use english, then so should you
<s-fox> :D
<starcraftman> orly?
<s-fox> yar rly
<starcraftman> and hello aztek :)
<starcraftman> how goes s-fox?
<s-fox> Fabulous darling
<s-fox> How are thee?
<aztek> hello
<aztek> nice to meet u starcraftman..
<s-fox> How are you finding ubuntu aztek ?  It is your first gnu/linux distro ?
<starcraftman> s-fox: oh alright, nothing too earth shattering. Had a few interviews in past few days went well.
<starcraftman> s-fox: Mentored my coop mentee yesterday too, gave some pro tips for interviews. He got his first one on monday :)
<aztek> starcraftman: from my friend
<aztek> starcraftman: i used microsoft before
<s-fox> That sounds good starcraftman , good luck!
<s-fox> oh btw zenix alpha 2 now boots starcraftman :)
<starcraftman> aztek: most people do, it's still the defaut OS on many computers. :/
<starcraftman> s-fox: awesome !
<s-fox> Or should I have said zenix 2 alpha , lol
<s-fox> I have been working on the new site, all new.  I am a little annoyed with little css problem. I seem to have created a scroll bar of 10px. I do not like css so trying to figure out "why" 
<starcraftman> s-fox: why no like css? It makes things pretty.
<s-fox> css is great, when it is working like you want ;)
<aztek> I wanna off
<aztek> it is time to go to bed now 
<s-fox> Take care aztek :)
<starcraftman> bye aztek
<aztek> i have class tomorrow
<aztek> see u soon
<aztek> bye
<aztek> hi startcraftma....
<triggerhapp> This place doesnt change :D
<triggerhapp> <.< Noticeably! I miss this silence  :D
<aztek> i also find this place so silence bro tiggerhapp
<aztek> no interaction
<triggerhapp> :3
<triggerhapp> I used to be a regular in here
<triggerhapp> loong while back
<triggerhapp> be suprised if people remember me now
<triggerhapp> Out of interesting rather than labeling it a bug, anyone notice how long partition formatting stays at 33% ?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-19
<triggerhapp> That's always the only number of the formatting % that I see
<aztek> hello 
<aztek> quite silence
<aztek> silence forum
<mcurran> Anyone know how I can bridge one computer (master) to another [wlan0=connected to internet], and I want to bridge eth0 (master) to eth0 (node)
<CharlesA> Anyone have experience with DKMS and having the resulting modules not being inserted into the kernel?
<Bachstelze> CharlesA: what do you mean by "not inserted"?
<CharlesA> Bachstelze: It's not loading the module.
<CharlesA> bad wording =/
<Bachstelze> what does it do instead of loading the module ?
<CharlesA> when I ran modprobe, it spit back "invalid module format"
<CharlesA> I'm looking into that now, but Not 100% sure where to start
<Bachstelze> hmm
<CharlesA> I've got a thread started over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10578506#post10578506
<CharlesA> First time I've tried to use dkms heh
<Bachstelze> that's very weird, especially if it works on other kernels
<CharlesA> I guess so. I don't understand it at all
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-20
<CharlesA> I just compared the module created with dkms and one from using just "make install" with modinfo and they look exactly the same
<Bachstelze> and the one with make install works fine, I presume?
<CharlesA> Yeah
<CharlesA> I just hooked up the production drive back up and booted it up to compare and they look exactly the same
<CharlesA> The only difference is the filename.
<CharlesA> well the filename in that the path is different: Prod: filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-server/kernel/drivers/scsi/rr26xx/rr26xx.ko
<CharlesA>     test is: filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-server/updates/dkms/rr26xx.ko
<CharlesA> Bachstelze: The rabbit hole gets deeper - dmesg returned this from the one that doesn't work: rr26xx: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<CharlesA> Bachstelze: I found the problem - it was using the current kernel to compile the module, not the new one
<CharlesA> *headdesk*
<Bachstelze> :)
<CharlesA> Now I get to figure out how to tell it to use the new kernel 
<CharlesA> when I'm booted into the current one
<mcurran> anyone wanna help me bride a couple interfaces and then share an internet connection?
<theamazingbeat> could someone please take a look at my forum thread :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1710337
<Bachstelze> mcurran: what's the problem?
<theamazingbeat> hasnt gotten any attention
<mcurran> I wanna bridge wlan0 (ap connected) to eth0 and then connect eth0 on PC1 to eth0 PC2 for use with a single master node cluster
<mcurran> I haven't successfully bridged wlan0 to eth0 and have it share the connection yet, so far I tried brctl and then dhcp-server for assigning PC2 an ip, but not working
<Bachstelze> you need to do some iptables magic to forward the packets
<mcurran> you think it would be worth it for parallel processing in a cluster?
<Bachstelze> mcurran: google "gentoo home router guide", that's what I use, only minor adjustments are needed to make it work on Ubuntu
<Bachstelze> only you can answer that questin, it depends on the kind of work you're doing
<Bachstelze> and how well it can parallelise
<Bachstelze> theamazingbeat: can't help you with SAMBA, sorry
<mcurran> cool, also, thanks, I've been looking for that site for a long time for custom firmware for my router as well.
<mcurran> yeah, I have no clue about samba either, other than connecting to remote machines
<theamazingbeat> well i have a gigabit network so how can i at fastest speed possible transfer files from my windows machine to my ubuntu
<Bachstelze> "fastest speed possible" is a bit ambitious I think
<Bachstelze> I don't think your equipment is capable of that :)
<Bachstelze> bust SFTP shoult be good enough
<theamazingbeat> fastest speed possible for gigabit network : 1GB/ps
<theamazingbeat> thats what i heard
<Bachstelze> sorry to disappoint, but you're not going to really get 1 Gbps
<theamazingbeat> ya but i can get close to it
<Bachstelze> exactly how close depends on a lot of things abot your setup
<Bachstelze> only way to know what you can get is to try ;)
<theamazingbeat> well i have cat 6 cables, gigabit router, gigabit NIC's, what else?
<theamazingbeat> do u have gigabit network?
<Bachstelze> yes
<theamazingbeat> whats ur average speed
<Bachstelze> no idea
<Bachstelze> I don't move big files often
<theamazingbeat> but when u do....
<Bachstelze> by "not often" I mean never
<Bachstelze> or at least not often enough to pay attention to speeds
<theamazingbeat> ah
<theamazingbeat> but u use sftp
<Bachstelze> generally yes
<Bachstelze> but for small files
<s-fox> =)
<sumedh> Hey!
<sumedh> Can ne1 help me?
<aztek> hello all...
<aztek> any body wanna help me..
<FTMichael> !ask
<ubot4`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aztek> i have problem in installing canon ip1300
